# Con games that people in suit can easily play.



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 5, 2012)

Trying to find games that everyone at a con can play.like beach ball volley ball or other similar games. So let me hear your suggestions.:-D


----------



## Cult (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard that at some cons, they'll create a race for those with fursuits. But I think this game would be pretty fun to play


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 6, 2012)

Never heard of the race but this thread is here for any other game ideas, have any good ones?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 6, 2012)

Hide the sausage.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 6, 2012)

Broom-ball hockey and fursuit races always seem to go well.  If you want something unique, you'll have to make it up.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2012)

Charades, obviously.


----------



## Inashne117 (Mar 12, 2012)

What about "Don't let the balloon hit the floor"?


----------

